# Buttercream's Baby *New video, Hana day 4*



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Here she is! Haven't named her yet. Isn't she beautiful???


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

:leap: :leap: Such a beautiful baby! Congrats to you and Buttercream!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Omg how adorable   I love her!!!! Congratulations! :greengrin:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Maybe she'll be a Curly Whirly Fy-bur baby like her mama!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

cute! congrats, she is beautiful!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

She is adorable! congrats!!!! :stars: :dance: :birthday:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

She is adorable! Congrats :stars:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

So cute! What breeds are her parents?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Does Buttercream have blue eyes?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Aww...how cute...


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Aww congrats :leap: !!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

What a sweet looking baby! Congratulations!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

SO cute!!!! Look at those ears!! :stars:
Congrats  

She reminds me of a bunny with her ears and face    :laugh:


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Yeah! She's here! What a beauty!! So happy for you! :clap:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Her parents are both Nigoras, and both have blue eyes.  She has a lot of blue eyes and moonspots in her lineage.

She is doing great, and is sweet as can be! I love her!!! We decided to name her Hana (Hah-nah), which is the Korean word for "First". She is our first baby.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

I see the family resemblance! Both baby and mama are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Awwwwww she is really REALLY ADORABLE!!!!!! what a sweet face, and those ears! Congrats!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Love the name!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Yay! I'm glad she came out nice and healthy for you! And a girl too!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

What an adorable baby and I do mean adorable. Congrats, and glad mom and baby are doing well. :leap:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

She's darling, and mama is pretty cute too.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Posted some more pics up on my blog: bessieart.blogspot.com 

Thanks for all the congrats! She is doing great. Buttercream is such a great mom--she is constantly licking her and talking to her and making sure she doesn't get into trouble.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Congrats on your first baby! Glad Buttercream is being such a good momma. They are both cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

How adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

So who is the proud papa? Have we met him yet?


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Happy Hobby Farmer: His father is Dean, my handsome Nigora buck. Here is a picture of him!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Oh he _is_ handsome!!


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Congrats!!! She is sweet!! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Very nice...  :thumb:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Im so Happy for you! She is way too cute for words! I LOVE HER :lovey:

The pic of her and Mom 2nd to last pic Is Priceless!  Also your buck Dean is very handsome love his eyes. You make me want a Nigora. Love her name too. Congrats :stars:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

I posted a video of Hana on youtube. I've never posted anything there before, and I think I did something wrong because the video is a little choppy, but it's still cute!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49CLYnHV ... e=youtu.be

Here is a picture of Hana from earlier today.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby*

Oh, I love your buck!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby *Video on page 3**

:stars: Congrats. Way too cute! They are ALL adorable!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby *Video on page 3**

She's so cute!
Still wobbly, like Bambi, in the video.
Is her back right leg alright? For some reason, it looked too bent. Maybe my eyes are fooling me right now...


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby *Video on page 3**



> Is her back right leg alright? For some reason, it looked too bent. Maybe my eyes are fooling me right now...


I noticed that too. It seems strong, but just a little turned-in. Gave her a dose of BoSe yesterday (we live in a selenium-deficient area), so hopefully that will do the trick. Today it seems a little better!

Anything other than the BoSe that I can do about that, if it continues to be a problem?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby *Video on page 3**

Aww! How adorable


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Buttercream's Baby *Video on page 3**

Here is another video of Hana, frolicking around her pen. Her leg has gotten much straighter, and she is still healthy and strong--and finally nursing from both sides of her poor mama's udder!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love those video's... so cute.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

